# pochette en triple dans cover flow



## miaou (27 Juillet 2008)

tout est dans le titre
je viens de mettre un Album dans mon Ipod classic
dans Itune c'est normal il y a qu'une seule
ça n'a bien enregistré qu'une seule fois. j'ai bien  vérifié le nombre des morceaux et les Mo
il peux arriver d'avoir plusieurs illustrations du même album avec 2 titres dans l'un, 3 dans l'autre.. ect.. 
mais là non : 3 pochettes de l'album dans le cover flow  avec l'intégralité des titres dans chaque


----------



## Kukana (29 Juillet 2008)

essaye de rebooter ton ipod.... ( menu + bouton central )


----------



## fandipod (29 Juillet 2008)

Essaye aussi de restaurer ton ipod via Itunes!!!!


----------



## Kukana (29 Juillet 2008)

ouais euh pas tout de suite parce que si 'il a 80 Go de musique il va mettre du temps a tout copier ^^


----------



## BS0D (29 Juillet 2008)

Nan, il suffit de séléctionner l'intégralité des morceaux de l'album, clic droit puis informations.

taper le nom de l'auteur et de l'album de manière qu'il soit le meme pour tous les morceaux, 

puis ajouter l'albumart (cover) sur tous ces fichiers. 

Tu ne l'auras plus en double ou triple, mais tous les morceaux feront partie du meme album dans ton pod


----------



## miaou (30 Juillet 2008)

merci à tous pour vos réponses 
oui finalement c'était bien ça BSOD.   
je savais ça ,qu'il fallait les titres d'album identiques  ,s'ils sont différents  d'abord on plusieurs images dans le coverflow d'Itune également , et comme je l'ai plus haut les titres repartis ( 4 dans 1, 1 dans l'autre , 5 dans le 3eme) 
mais de prime abord c'était tout pareil, dans itunes c'était bon, et j'avais la totalité des morceaux dans les 3 pochettes.. 
en examinant bien . il y avait quand même  une petite co... :
dans un seul mot du titre l'initiale était en minuscule (  to au lieu de To dans les autres )
 l'ipod est donc  plus  sensible et tatillon que Itunes 
Merci encore ....


----------



## BS0D (30 Juillet 2008)

Ur welcome


----------

